# Mother pigeon flew away leaving father and baby behind. What to do



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a couple of pigeons that I kept in an average sized cage. I often let them out to fly but they always just flew a few feet and then came back. They laid an egg and had a baby love. The baby was about a 20 days old when the mother pigeon flew away. I saw her flying very high and being chased by a large bird. She circled the house and then flew off. She didn't come back. Now only Ti father and baby are left. The father looks very scared, his eyes are narrowed. He eats himself but only fed the baby a little then just stood there. The baby was in a nesting bowl under a little shed inside the cage. The baby cane out of the bowl this morning. That's the only time the father fed him.then the baby put his head in a corner as if trying to hide or stay under cover and just sat there. I put the baby back in bowl but he kept coming out. What should I do with them? Should I feed the baby myself or wait for father to come to his senses? Should I get another female for the father to pair with once the baby is old enough? If the baby is a girl will the father eventually pair with it? And is there any hope of the mother returning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont know if mom evaded the predator but it is possible. Can you post a photo of the baby? At 20 days, someone more expert than me can offer feeding advice. If really tiny would offer kaytee baby bird food, if bigger, thawed frozen peas. Sounds like he is tiny. Hope mom returns. Please keep them safe and warm and keep a lookout for mom. Our male, Blue, was chased repeatedly by hawks when he got out of the shed but made it back home to his beloved Fiona.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't safe to fly just a couple of birds. They are safer flying in a flock. You really need to give them an aviary,(screened in enclosure) where they can enjoy the fresh air and sunshine. You NEVER fly birds who are on eggs or babies, as if one is lost or caught by a predator, the other may abandon the baby. Lots of things can happen to them out there. Not worth it. If the dad doesn't feed the baby you will have to learn how to do that.
As was asked, please post a pic of the baby.


----------



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

The baby doesnt look starving or hungry and his stomach is a little out today. i think the father is still feeding him. here are the pics:





















I can create an aviary after may (busy these months) until then i will wait for the baby to grow up. and what next? should i get another female for the male pigeon or just let them live out their lives. Also, should i free the grown baby if i get a female pigeon. no sign of mother pigeon  she and the father had two babies once before (about four months ago) and the babies grew up but flew off one day while i was letting them out. they never came back. maybe the pigeons in this area are just eaten or maybe they have a flock nearby hopefully. i just hope the mother and the previous babies are safe and happy and reunited


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These are domestic pigeons. You can't free them. They are not used to fending for themselves and will not know how to survive out there. They will either be lunch to a hawk or starve to death. If your hen doesn't come back, then she either got lost and will likely starve out there, or maybe a hawk got her. Very few join flocks and survive.
If you don't want to add pigeons to your loft, then buy fake pigeon eggs. When they lay eggs, you then replace them with the plastic eggs, so they will sit on them for the 18 days or so. This gives the hen a break from laying again right away, which she will do if you just take the eggs and don't replace them. Eventually she will use up all her calcium stores and will have many problems. So you replace them. This stops you from having more babies. But you don't just release them to die out there.
I would get the male another female in a couple of months, and when you figure out what the baby is, then get them a companion as well. You really do need pairs for everyone to get along.

Baby looks good, looks like he is being fed. Just keep an eye to make sure the Dad is still feeding. In a couple of weeks, he can be weaned.


----------



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

OK. i wont free them. But there's a slight problem. My mom bought a new female pigeon just today and put them together in the cage. before i took her out, i saw the male fighting her to get her off his perch. i put the female in another cage right beside the father's and i plan to keep her there for about a month until the baby grows up and they all get used to each other. then ill try putting them together and see how it goes. please comment if this is the right approach or is there anything else i need to do. and what to do in case they dont get along even after a month of living next to each other.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you are able tobuild an aviary soon so everyone is safe. Or put the cages inside a shed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't just replace the female. The baby hasn't even grown up yet. Also, you don't just put a new bird in another birds territory. They have to be introduced in separate cages like you are doing now. But this is a bit soon after losing his mate. And he will view her as a threat to the baby. And any new birds should be quarantined for 30 days to be sure they are not carrying anything that can be passed on to the other birds. That means kept away from the other birds, not in a cage right next to them. After a month you can put them in cages next to each other.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree stronly with Jay3 about the quarantine before putting the birdsin cages next to each other.


----------

